# Advice/Reassurance For Anyone Who Experiences A Baby Tooth Being Knocked Out.



## Lellow

Hello,

Ive been meaning to do this thread for the past week cos i just wanted to advise/reassure any mummys out there who at some point may experience there toddlers tooth ever being knocked out due to a fall or something.

So about 2 months ago, at about 3am i hear a scream and hysterical crying coming from Aymens room.
DH and i jump out of bed and run in to find Aymen on all fours, bloody all round his mouth and all down his pyjama top and in absolute hysterics.
I inspected what had happened all i could see was his left front tooth completely missing, it was completely dislodged from its place, it was seriously nowhere near it was meant to be and just hanging off and just gushing with blood.

Instinctively, i just picked him up into my lap, got the tooth and put it back in its place, DH got a ton of wipes and starting wiping away the bloody whilst i just held the tooth in place...It was during the super snowy season so DH wnt downstairs and filled a clean sandwich bag up with snow and bought it up to put on his insanely thick lip.

10 mins later we just all shoved coats, hats, gloves and blankets on, got in the car and went to A&E...The nurse there was lovely and looked at his mouth and tooth and was so reassuring that he didnt need stitches or anything and that the lip would be healed in 3-4 days max (it did) but the tooth was another issue.

The nurse was really happy that id made the decision to put the tooth back in and said that as its a baby tooth there is a possibility that it may reattach itself to the root, but also said that theres a chance it wont too and to just get down to the dentist first thing Monday morning. 

After we got home, managed to get a few hours sleep, Aymen even manged to have a couple of drinks, yoghurts and mainly soft foods, but wasnt deterred at all and insisted he wanted some croissant also..it was heartbreaking watching him shove food into the back of his mouth to avoid his front teeth and sore lip.
I spoke to a few lovely girls from here who gave me a ton of reassurance (you know who you are) and one of them even contacted a relative whos a dentist for me and got some great advice.

Anyway, skip over to the trip to the dentist, he said that the tooth looked ok and in its place and again was really happy that we made the decision to put the tooth back into its place, he said that there maybe a chance that it will reattach itself but that it may just go black and die...i was literally sobbing when he said that...i guess it was vanity more than anything upsetting me.

So 2 weeks passed and it started to go greyer and and greyer...we were just waiting for it to turn black and naturally fall out...but it didnt!!

Its been 2 months now and over the past 2 weeks, the tooths been getting lighter and lighter, its gone white at the bottom and the whiteness is slowly coming back. 
I defo know the tooth is strong and tightly in its place cos Aymen is eating apples/pears/everything on it and its still tightly rooted in its place and im stunned that its going back to its original colour.

I rang the dentist to ask if this was usual and he said that it does happen but he didnt wanna get my hopes up, so im pretty chuffed.


Anyway...

The moral of my thread is to say that spring/summers coming up, we all have boisterous toddlers that are into everything and will love playing in the garden etc and we know how they have falls and tumbles which may result in the same as what happened to our little one.

I just wanna say that if your toddlers tooth does get knocked out, PLEASE PLEASE put it back in its place, it can be reattached...All really isnt lost.

Making sure toddler drinks lotsa milk after youve reattached it can help hugely too.

Head to A&E ASAP and make sure your little ones registered with a dentist too.

I just hope my little story can help anyone else this might happen too, cos i have to say this was one of my worst experiences since being a mum ever, it was heartbreaking, but im very happy with the decision i chose to make at a split second.

Thanks for reading, sorry for the length :)


----------



## Aphrodite

ds1 fell over and chipped his front tooth on holiday. Although it was nowhere near as traumatic as what happened to your son, it was horrible, the blood crying etc. The dentist also said it was fine. That same holiday we also ended u;p going to a minor injuries unit for a burn on his finger. I said to DH, its just as well I like reading as with 2 boys I can forsee several of these sort of trips coming up in the years to come!!


----------



## Natasha2605

wow.

thanks for that, will keep that in mind incase of anything similar happening! xx


----------



## Natsku

Wow great instinct you had!!!


----------



## gingajewel

:thumbup:Thankyou, great advice as I wouldn't have a clue what to do!


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wow go lellow!! I'd never of thought to put it back will keep it in mind. 
Thanks Hun and so glad it recovered.

Xx


----------



## Sussy

Thanx for posting this! It is literally something I am paranoid will happen...probably because in the school I work in we have a lot of kids with missing baby teeth due to accidents or poor teeth cleaning :-( it is ages before their second teeth come through. My LO hit his face on our head board last nigh and cut his lip, didn't look for a little while as was worried it was his gum that was bleeding! Obviously I was cuddling him tho!! So pleased your little one was ok


----------



## suzib76

Thank you for posting this I also wouldn't know what to do

So glad aymen is ok now


----------



## xemmax

Great post Lellow, thanks for sharing. I did know this but only because I remember my brother's friend knocking his front tooth out as a child - the same works for adult teeth as well as milk teeth. I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to do it, I hope I would... well done for acting so instinctively and calmly under so much pressure!

I'm so glad Aymen is ok, it sounds so scary for all of you, and not a nice wake up call at all! Bless him, had he hit his face on something falling out of bed? Has his lip scarred or did it heal ok? xx


----------



## sequeena

Wow lellow thanks for this I will definitely remember it!


----------



## lhancock90

He's such a brave boy Lel! Xx


----------



## Lellow

xemmax said:


> Great post Lellow, thanks for sharing. I did know this but only because I remember my brother's friend knocking his front tooth out as a child - the same works for adult teeth as well as milk teeth. I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to do it, I hope I would... well done for acting so instinctively and calmly under so much pressure!
> 
> I'm so glad Aymen is ok, it sounds so scary for all of you, and not a nice wake up call at all! Bless him, had he hit his face on something falling out of bed? Has his lip scarred or did it heal ok? xx

I didnt know that about adult teeth, Em...Thanks for that!

Basically it was the middle of the night so we can only really go by what we found when we heard him crying.

We think he got out of bed to get his beaker of water, something he does regularly and then went back to bed, tripped and smacked it on the side of the cot bed...to be honest we dont really know, but he was on all fours next to the corner where the cot bit ends and just the regular bit starts.

His lip hasnt scarred thankfully and its healed back to how it was before.

Weve just started leaving his beaker in his bed with him now, a lesson learnt unfortunately.

Thanks for all the replies guys, i just wanted to let people know that its not completely impossible to reattach the tooth should it ever come out.


----------



## sapphire1

Aww, glad it's lightening up now! x x


----------



## moomoo

OMG thanks so so much for posting this! My DS hit his on our ceramic sink and has been this dark for a couple of months, I got myself so upset that it will just drop out!! Thanks for giving me hope.. Here is Reggie's 

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/6A0BDA0A-CEED-43DC-97A3-2BB661014C96-453-000000470FC5112A.jpg


----------



## housewifey

Amazing advice, I have never ever heard of this! So glad that he recovered well :) xx


----------



## RachA

Thanks for that. We had a similar thing happen with Daniel last year when he had not long turned 5 i think. He was in hysterics with it and we ended up taking the tooth out as had it been left in he would of refused to of eaten or drunk until it had set back properly. Glad you got yours sorted though - Daniel still has the gap as the adult tooth wasn't anywhere near close to coming out.


----------



## hayley x

This makes me so sad, I still haven't really come to terms with it :(

Daisy slipped in the snow, typically as we got to the front door. She screamed and I couldn't see a mark on her. Get inside and she has blood trickling down her chin. Looked in her mouth and her poor tooth was completely cracked in half into the pulp? (both halves still attached in the gum) Took her straight to dentist who referred her to an emergency dentist who 2/3 weeks later fitted her in :dohh:

Anyway she had to have it out under general anaesthetic and bar losing Alex, by far the most heartbreaking moment in my life. Holding her as she was put to sleep for a tooth. Cried and cried, my hot tears fell on her poor girl. 

Her adult tooth may be damaged too - gutted for her. Each time she looks in the mirror she says my tooth is gone mummy :( 

Glad your little boys tooth is okay x


----------



## hayley x

https://instagr.am/p/V1B-MiAHOv/


----------



## hayley x

https://instagr.am/p/UlLzKQAHI5/


----------



## moomoo

hayley x said:


> https://instagr.am/p/UlLzKQAHI5/

Can they not fit her with a temporary tooth? For what it's worth she looks sooooo cute even with tooth missing :hugs:


----------



## Lellow

moomoo said:


> OMG thanks so so much for posting this! My DS hit his on our ceramic sink and has been this dark for a couple of months, I got myself so upset that it will just drop out!! Thanks for giving me hope.. Here is Reggie's
> 
> https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/6A0BDA0A-CEED-43DC-97A3-2BB661014C96-453-000000470FC5112A.jpg

Awww thats exactly what Aymens started to look like, but i am hopeful that if Reggies eating on it and doesnt complain of any pain from it then the tooth may be ok, just a little discoloured, thats all.

Seriously in the last week or so, Aymens just keeps getting lighter and lighter and its been a couple of months since this all happened.

Reggies gorgeous tho, regardless and its really not that noticeable unless you point it out to ppl.



hayley x said:


> This makes me so sad, I still haven't really come to terms with it :(
> 
> Daisy slipped in the snow, typically as we got to the front door. She screamed and I couldn't see a mark on her. Get inside and she has blood trickling down her chin. Looked in her mouth and her poor tooth was completely cracked in half into the pulp? (both halves still attached in the gum) Took her straight to dentist who referred her to an emergency dentist who 2/3 weeks later fitted her in :dohh:
> 
> Anyway she had to have it out under general anaesthetic and bar losing Alex, by far the most heartbreaking moment in my life. Holding her as she was put to sleep for a tooth. Cried and cried, my hot tears fell on her poor girl.
> 
> Her adult tooth may be damaged too - gutted for her. Each time she looks in the mirror she says my tooth is gone mummy :(
> 
> Glad your little boys tooth is okay x

Im so sorry hun, it really is heartbreaking, isnt it. I literally had a melt down and was sobbing for days, there was nothing i couldve done to prevent it but the guilt was still there. I also think i focused alot on the vanity side of things and worried people would think that i was just not taking care of his teeth.

But as the dentist pointed out, all his other teeth are fine and healthy so that couldnt be further from the truth.

If its any consolation, i still to this day get really upset thinking of that night :(



hayley x said:


> https://instagr.am/p/V1B-MiAHOv/

Oh Hayley, shes adorable... :flower:



moomoo said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> https://instagr.am/p/UlLzKQAHI5/
> 
> Can they not fit her with a temporary tooth? For what it's worth she looks sooooo cute even with tooth missing :hugs:Click to expand...

I dont think they will fit a temp tooth for a baby tooth, i asked my dentist and he said he wouldnt as he sees no point and that waiting it out for the adult tooth is your best bet really.

I couldnt agree more, either...shes gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Lellow

Bumping for awareness.


----------



## mommy060111

Thanks for posting, great to know! But how did you toddler deal with the tooth wiggling around his mouth all the time? Wasn't he constantly playing with it and touching it with his fingers and tongue??


----------



## Lellow

mommy060111 said:


> Thanks for posting, great to know! But how did you toddler deal with the tooth wiggling around his mouth all the time? Wasn't he constantly playing with it and touching it with his fingers and tongue??

I suppose cos it was a little painful he just steered clear of it and surprisingly just left it alone.

I encouraged him not to touch it and i guess he just listened, i think fiddling with it hurt him.

It really didnt wriggle around to much, to be honest cos the roots quite deep and you're literally popping it back UP to the root so its as secure as it can be for a newly damaged tooth.

xxx


----------



## Squidge

I'd of never thought to put it back in, thanks Lellow! 

Glad Aymen's ok now :hugs:


----------



## Lellow

Thank you, Squidge :)


----------



## Mum2017

Hi Lellow, thank you for posting this! It does really help for Mum like me. 
I have few question, I know it's been over 7 years since you posted this. Hope you can help me answer on some of my questions. 
- did you had to some type of mouth guard to hold the tooth? 
- how old was he went he knocked out his tooth. 
- did the permanent tooth got affected by putting it back on?
- how his tooth now? Did the permanent pushed the baby tooth out naturally? 

Sorry for all these questions, hopefully you can me. 

Thank you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum2017 said:


> Hi Lellow, thank you for posting this! It does really help for Mum like me.
> I have few question, I know it's been over 7 years since you posted this. Hope you can help me answer on some of my questions.
> - did you had to some type of mouth guard to hold the tooth?
> - how old was he went he knocked out his tooth.
> - did the permanent tooth got affected by putting it back on?
> - how his tooth now? Did the permanent pushed the baby tooth out naturally?
> 
> Sorry for all these questions, hopefully you can me.
> 
> Thank you!

The OP hasn't been online in over a year, so it's unlikely you'll get a response. Maybe you could start a thread of your own and people will hopefully respond there :)


----------

